# Can I run a b & s without a shroud?



## Okie294life (Sep 13, 2020)

Thinking about building a bike using a Briggs 5hp but would like to take the shroud off to give it a more retro look. Would this work? I know brigggs has the flywheel fan and airvane/thermostat and all that stuff to keep engines from overheating. Oil cooler addition maybe?


----------

